
Why Facebook's Parse shutdown is good news - ryderj
http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/30/why-facebooks-parse-shutdown-is-good-news-for-all-of-us/
======
smaili
I'm having a hard time understanding where in this article it actually states
why the shutdown is "good news". Rather, it seems to have focused more on why
it happened and where Facebook is headed.

IMHO, whenever a service shuts down, no matter if it's helping a million users
or just one, it's usually not good news for those using it. Google Reader
being a great example of that.

~~~
jmsdnns
The author works for layer. They describe themselves as: "A complete toolkit,
from UI to infrastructure, that quickly enables rich, engaging messaging
experiences in every app." He might be slightly biased towards messaging.

------
captainill
-Apps, mega niches, are the future! (Yeap)

-Don't let any one app to be the sole place a user gets his content (I'm with you here as I didn't create Facebook)

-Parse is no more (I read that somewhere too)

-Now you can focus on leveraging an existing platform to bring engaging content to your users. (What if I want to service a mega niche that doesn't exist or generally wish to be foolish enough to believe I can compete with my idea? Wouldn't it be convenient to leverage a Backend as a service like parse? Shame they shutdown)

------
dreamdu5t
Huh? Facebook is hardly the dominant messaging platform, and if they shut down
parse why would that lend any credibility to their messaging app platform?

~~~
criley2
You living under a rock?

Facebook Messenger, WhatsApp (a facebook company) and Instagram (a facebook
company) make Facebook the dominant messaging platform with billion+ MAU.

Heck FB Messenger and WhatsApp are the #1 and #2 services and Facebook
controls 3 of the top 6 by monthly actives...

~~~
dang
> _You living under a rock?_

Please don't be uncivil in Hacker News comments. This comment would be fine
without that first sentence.

~~~
criley2
I always enjoy the irony of a comment like yours which criticizes my comment
but itself adds no value to the conversation and instead is "meta-whining".
Unlike my original comment, yours has added literally nothing to this thread,
and now that I've replied to you, you've catalyzed more off-topic meta-
nonsense. Thanks!

